# White spot on pleco :(



## NoobyZ

well this is my first post on these forums but thats not the case, i would love some advice or help from you guys! I got roberto about a month and a half ago? 

Since i bought him, it looked like hes been doing fine and until now he's been doing great, he has places to hide and everything. I've probably messed up on the feeding as i only been feeding him algae rounds. Well about 1-2 days ago when feeding him i noticed a white spot on his belly. it looked like a fungus but i looked closely and his skin is just white like a patch and it looks like he doesn't touch the gravel with its belly anymore only with its fins. I read that it could be irritation but i don't know for sure. I got a picture but not that great, I'll try taking one again tomorrow. 

He' is mates with 4 Guppies (2 males/females) 2 shubunkins and one gold fish. I'm currently in a 10 gallon but I'm upgrading to a 20 or 30 gallon really soon (probably this week or next week)

I'm not really good at testing water so I'm probably going to a store to get it tested. Also sorry for the picture >.<


----------



## Guest

First of all, plecos rarely get ich or fungus infections. I would keep an eye on it for now.

Plecos rarely gets sick. I have two that have never been sick even when my other fish have been sick.

But for now just keep an eye on the pleco and the spot.


----------



## emc7

When in doubt, change water. Then watch and wait Ich is never just one spot, but it can be invisible on plecos and spread to other fish. Do you see scratching? It doesn't look like ich to me. That looks like grains of salt. Give the fish a smooth tube to sit in. It could be something strange like he's allergic to blue gravel. 
You don't have to test water, just assume its bad and change it. It you suspect you've overfed or the water smells bad or the fish act strange or whatever, if you even slightly suspect poor water quality, don't wait for confirmation, just change it.

3 goldfish, 4 guppies and a pleco in a 10. Its a safe bet it needs a water change just about... now.


----------



## NoobyZ

Yea' id thought if it was ich my other fishes would get it too.. I'm gonna keep changing water as fast as i think it gets bad.. Any other suggestions on what could it be? :/ i dont want roberto feeling bad lol


----------



## emc7

Someone else had a pleco that got burned hiding behind the heater.


----------



## Guest

Like I have said, just keep an eye on it, because plecos are one of the fish that are hardy but they are sensitive to medications. By hardy I mean that they very rarely get sick. It also could be a burn which will heal on its own. I have fish that have had a burn on top of its eye and the burn healed on its own, I just kept an eye on it to make sure that it didn't get infected.


----------



## NoobyZ

I don't have a heater (yet) so i dont think it would be a burn and now the whole belly is white. It's pale but he eats and stuff like he used to..


----------



## Guest

Can you get a clear pic of it? That may help us figure out what is going on.


----------



## Charlie1

Do you have driftwood? Driftwood is essential to ALL plecos as the "suck" on the wood to get fiber. If plecos are not given driftwood, plecos will start to turn white and stop producing waste. I would need a clearer picture though.


----------



## Guest

My plecos don't have any driftwood and they are not turning white. I think that this pleco in question may have a fungus, but a clearer pic would definitely help with identifying what is wrong with it.


----------



## Guest

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Freshwater-Aquarium-3216/pleco-turning-white.htm

Take a look at that link. Plecos don't turn white from lack of fiber. Although I am still researching that.


----------



## NoobyZ

Sorry for the late replies, I'm pretty busy to get on the computer but i've been doing 20% water changes, enough to keep the water clean. I treated the tank (all fishes) for fungus and have been keeping an eye to my pleco (other fishes seem more than okay) and the white spot started to fade on the 18th and right now its belly color have been going back to normal. I'll post a picture more clearer soon. I think roberto is getting better!


----------



## emc7

Glad to hear it.


----------



## sean_130

No drift wood in my tank both my plecos are thriving I just feed them algae tablets


----------



## Guest

Glad to hear that your pleco is getting better. Keep the water clean from now on.


----------



## NoobyZ

Yes, and would mopani wood work instead of driftwood, any opinions on it? The employee at my local pet store said it was okay to use it for my pleco, but i want to make sure lol


----------



## Guest

I am not sure about the mopani wood. Maybe someone else can advise on that one.


----------



## Obsidian

Mopani wood is great for pleco's. Go for it.


----------



## NoobyZ

Ok thanks! and should i soak it until the water in the bucket comes out clear (change water from the bucket of course) or should i leave the wood in the bucket for some time?


----------



## emc7

mopani is denser than water. It actually sinks without being boiled and soaked. But like driftwood it still can drop pH and hardness so keep an eye on water chemistry. Soaking might reduce this, but I really don't know.


----------



## NoobyZ

I read that boiling it reduces tannins and doesnt lower PH that much


----------

